# Ram Air Iii Spec?



## beertracker (Oct 1, 2009)

I have a non-ram air III 400 engine and I would like to re-build it so it's as close to a ram air III engine as I can get. Does any one know where I can find a list or specification that details which parts are used in a ram air III 400? Some thing that covers heads, camshaft, oil pump, intake manifold, exhaust manifold, carburetor, crank and 1.5 or 1.65 rockers.

Thanks,
BT


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Maybe these guys can answer all your questions? Pontiac 400 GTO Ram Air III V8

You can try Milt Schornack maybe he will help ya out for precisely what you need. Hes a great guy to talk with, Milt will know! [email protected]

http://home.comcast.net/~jschornack1/index.htm


----------



## beertracker (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info.

BT :seeya:


----------

